# [SOLVED] Samsung NP-NC110 Fn keys software trouble



## mendit (Aug 27, 2011)

I tried linux on my samsung netbook but it didn't like my wireless network card so I decided to switch back to windows 7. Now I can't find the software to get the Fn keys working on my netbook. I can't find the software on their website and the only software I can find seems to be for windows xp.

Please help!


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Samsung NP-NC110 Fn keys software trouble*

I have 2 Samsung, and never had problems finding their software on-site.. 
My recommendation is for you to contact Samsung support, they should be able to provide you the correct link.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Samsung NP-NC110 Fn keys software trouble*

hi whats the full model number of the netbook example NC10-14GW


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Samsung NP-NC110 Fn keys software trouble*

Might be this one here:

Samsung Easy_Display_Manager_3.2.5.5
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/SW/201101/20110114153004115/Easy_Display_Manager_3.2.5.5.ZIP


----------



## mendit (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Samsung NP-NC110 Fn keys software trouble*

My netbook is a np-nc110 and thank you ReviverSoft that was the right software. Everything is working great now.

Thank You!


----------



## ReviverSoft (Nov 30, 2009)

Glad it helped! 

Happy Computing,

ReviverSoft


----------

